# Newbie - problem with Steam Wand on Gaggia Classic



## mno101 (Feb 4, 2011)

hello everybody,

i am brand new to the espresso machine world. I have just got a Gaggia Classic which I have up and running for espressos (thks to the posts on the correct use of the pressurised baskets !)...however...when I went to steam some milk the end of the steam wand blew off (the black plastic bit).

The only way it works is holding it to the side of the jug. Is this they way it should be used ?

thks

mno101


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mno101- majority of gaggia classic owners mod their machine with the rancilio silver steam wand replacement, these can be found relatively cheap at happydonkey and I believe there is a thread on how to replace it on the forum somewhere. As for the steam wand you have now, I don't have a classic but as long as you have a long enough nozzle to reach into the middle of the milk after you surf the surface you should be fine. The plastic is as far as I'm aware a froth assister


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The steam wand attachment (panarello) you have is held on by tightening the plastic collar at the top of it so it grips, it should have iirc a rubber O ring in the assembly which compresses as you tighten up and grip the metal steam wand.

As Filthy says, a favoured modification is to swop it for the Rancilio Silvia one


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

You could as an alternative get one of these (see link)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gaggia-Coffee-Maker-Machine-Pannarello-Milk-Frother-/160459790241?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item255c2617a1

It is an alternative design to the Gaggia one, if you leave the outer sleeve off, it acts as an extension to the rather short Gaggia steam arm allowing traditional style milk frothing.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> You could as an alternative get one of these (see link)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gaggia-Coffee-Maker-Machine-Pannarello-Milk-Frother-/160459790241?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item255c2617a1
> 
> It is an alternative design to the Gaggia one, if you leave the outer sleeve off, it acts as an extension to the rather short Gaggia steam arm allowing traditional style milk frothing.


I have one of these wands and they are much better. Assuming you are just using the inner wand, if you want to create volume you need to hold the tip near the surface so that you hear a slurping sound - be careful not to create lots of large bubbles. You then plunge the wand deeper into the milk to maintain the volume level.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I too use one of those wands without the outer cover on and it works for me.

Ian


----------



## mno101 (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the replies everybody. I reckon I will go with the Rancilio wand ...meanwhile i have been able to operate without the gaggia panarello.

thks again

mno101


----------

